# Where are we going, Dad?



## Guoazalea (Dec 14, 2013)

“Where Are We Going? Dad” is a television show that has recently become very popular in China. It invites five male celebrities from different fields and their children to spend quality time together in new environments while accomplishing various survival tasks. My 7 year old daughter likes it very much partly because of the absence of her father all these years. 
Before the age of three, my daughter was taken care of by her granny and both my husband and I were studying in another province. I suffered a lot from the departure time with my honey daughter and I cherished every moment with my little darling during every vocation. On the occasion of departure, my kid would hug my leg and pleaded:"Mommy, would you please stay for two more days with me?" Followed, unspeakable pain bit my heart. My husband and I finally graduated and worked as teacher in the same college. My long awaited family reunion was fulfilled at last. Our daughter was then with us and my life was full of joy and I felt so much contented at that time. 
However, the sweet joy of of reunion didn't last long. Two months later my husband made up his mind to pursue further study and a higher degree, which would take him 4 years. Now three years have passed and during these years, I have been physically able to work and look after my daughter all by myself, yet I find that I am mentally exhausted most of the time. My husband always keeps himself busying and we seldom have time to talk with each other. Apparently, my daughter wants to feel loved and cared for by her daddy although they seldom stay together. She burst into tears every time when her daddy leaves her to go to school. Without her daddy being present, my daughter has less fun in her life and she is not bold enough in public place. 
My husband and I have married for almost ten years, but most of the time we are separated. My suffering left me sad and gloomy and I have become moody. During day time, I have to prepare for lessons, give lectures, and do all the housework. I am losing my patience when I help my daughter with her daily homework at night. I sometimes shout at her and blame her for her poor performance. Every time after my bad parenting habits I feel so guilty but I just cannot stop because I really feel helpless. My husband has completed his dissertation defense and I am thinking about divorce.


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

Is he living in another place? Is there no way for him to work so you can spend more time with you daughter? Have you thought about homeschooling her, for sometime, so you both can bond better?


----------



## Guoazalea (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for you help! He is in another province and he will soon finish his study.The problem is that I kind of get tied of him with all these years departure, but I can feel my daughter's pain when I told her that I want to leave her daddy. She even drew a wedding ceremony picture to express her feeling. I don't want to hurt my daughter but I cannot snap out of the current depression.


----------

